# Woodwork!



## BeltlineYYC (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi all! In addition to my new soapmaking addiction... *cough* hobby, I mean... I also do a little woodwork when I've got time. My current project is a custom media/TV cabinet I designed to store my growing collection of vintage video game consoles and games. This project is made of almost entirely reclaimed/recycled lumber. 

Anyway, here's an in-progress photo from a little while ago. The cabinet does have doors and drawer fronts now, but I don't have a newer photo to share.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice cabinet! My husband is also into woodworking. Too dangerous for me. Power tools scare me. Soapin' is safer.


----------



## MsDee (Jun 19, 2011)

Love the way the cabinet is coming out. Good job.


----------

